# Jet skis on the Colorado at Glenwood Wave and South Canyon



## tynewt

Today Saturday the 18th of July I was buzzed by two jet skis at south canyon. The wave wasn't in so I headed to the Glenwood playpark where these two guys were jumping there jet skis off the concrete blocks that are just under water on the river left side. As far as I know this part of the Colorado is off limits to powered watercraft. This guys were pretty aprochable and talked to me after I called the cops because they were being more than a little reckless. For example I watched them jump and crash at least a dozen times in 15 minutes. The officer didn't give them a ticket but I'm pretty sure it was totally illegal. They approched me afterward and were pretty cool and said that they "just wanted to share the river". I'm all for sharing but inless you're search and rescue I'm pretty sure you can't have a motorized craft on the water. Can anyone let me know if I'm off base? And if it is illegal who would inforce the law?


----------



## Ture

I don't think you were off base. I used to live and surf in Florida, with the largest infestation of jet skis in the world. Most of them are cool and safe and keep their distance from surfers and swimmers but there enough retarded ones that sometimes you just have to tell them to get lost.

I was surfing in Cocoa Beach with a buddy once and this jet ski kept hauling ass through the lineup and jumping waves and doing fat turns and throwing rooster tails in front of us between sets. My buddy motioned him over and the guy idled up to us with a huge smile on his face like he was having the time of his life and wasn't it cool that he was surfing with us. My buddy told him, "Do you think we like it when you buzz us with that noisy stinky piece of shit? Get the FUCK OUT OF HERE!". I thought that guy was going to cry. My friend was going to tear his head off and shit down his neck and the guy knew it. He peeled out in our faces and then got out of there, which was a wise move.


----------



## peaks2paddles

We saw the same dynamic duo just down river from where you ran into them... I agree that they don't belong, although I will say that they did try to keep a safe distance when our paths crossed. Did the police do anything at all?


----------



## tynewt

No the police just questioned and ran their vehicle registration. The skis were old and modified for the river environment. The guys were not rude at all and did try to keep their distance. They mentioned that they were local and implied that they would be back so heads up. Unfortunately the smell sound and shock of seeing a craft moving upstream at high speed freaked me out. In a crash of any kind that jet ski would win and with all the tubers, fisherman, rafters, stand up boarders do we really need to think about motorized water craft? Plus being hidden in the trough of a wave while surfing is scary enough with rafts coming down it would be frightening to worry about craft that will bash you to bits coming upstream. 



peaks2paddles said:


> We saw the same dynamic duo just down river from where you ran into them... I agree that they don't belong, although I will say that they did try to keep a safe distance when our paths crossed. Did the police do anything at all?


----------



## GPP33

Sounds like no one knows if it is legal or not. 

Either way you guys sound more than a little elitist. Kayakers don't own the river. It is a public right of way, that means the public gets to use it provided they are within the established rules. 

If it is legal for them to be there then either learn to deal with it or go somewhere they can't. And no, I don't ride a jet ski, can't stand em.


----------



## tynewt

I understand how I sound elitist in the above posts. To clarify I'm all for sharing the river with all responsible and legal users; tubers, swimmers, boggie borders, kayakers, rafts, fisherman.....even jet-skis if their legal for this section. I've boated on rivers shared with motorized craft and had no problem. Today I thought that I was in an area with no motorized craft and was startled when all of a sudden I wasn't. In eleven years of boating this section of river I've seen one other jet-ski and I watched the guy get out and have a very long talk with a sheriff and have never saw him again. 




GPP33 said:


> Sounds like no one knows if it is legal or not.
> 
> Either way you guys sound more than a little elitist. Kayakers don't own the river. It is a public right of way, that means the public gets to use it provided they are within the established rules.
> 
> If it is legal for them to be there then either learn to deal with it or go somewhere they can't. And no, I don't ride a jet ski, can't stand em.


----------



## adm

GPP33 said:


> Sounds like no one knows if it is legal or not.
> 
> Either way you guys sound more than a little elitist. Kayakers don't own the river. It is a public right of way, that means the public gets to use it provided they are within the established rules.
> 
> If it is legal for them to be there then either learn to deal with it or go somewhere they can't. And no, I don't ride a jet ski, can't stand em.


agreed! why does everyone have to call the cops/get upset when they see something different or something they dont like??

"different strokes for different folks"!!!


----------



## Jahve

adm said:


> agreed! why does everyone have to call the cops/get upset when they see something different or something they dont like??
> 
> "different strokes for different folks"!!!


I know for a fact (have pics to prove it) that my pops and pals used to motor boat up and down the colorado when they were growin up in G-wood in the 50's..... Pretty sure in the late 60's is when they said they did not want waterskiing on the flatwater above the dam... Fair to say things have changed a bit over in that valley since then...

I bet it would be fun to see.... I cant see why you would call the cops???? This was outside of g-wood so it will fall to sherriff and flat out - he has more important things to do..

The officer did not give them a ticket.... Just another way of sayin that you were wastin the sheriff's time... I would say that you were out of line to call the cops before you talked to these guys...

If it were me I would just mind my own business next time.....


----------



## UserName

Would like to hear Grifs thoughts on the matter...


----------



## ZGjethro

I have wondered if a good rider could get from Glenwood to Aspen? Someone should do it and post it on youtube!


----------



## GPP33

Slaughter house falls comes to mind as a problem.


----------



## ZGjethro

I thought of that. I've seen fish clear the falls so an eighty horsepower ski might make it. I'm joking about the whole idea, but in the 80's there was talk of people making it to Basalt. I don't know if it is true or not, but it would be an awesome poach!


----------



## mescalimick

First reaction is to call the cops??? Congratulations, maybe you should call the Sierra Club and get a junior eco-Nazi ribbon to pin on your life vest.


----------



## backwoodsbridge

mescalimick said:


> First reaction is to call the cops??? Congratulations, maybe you should call the Sierra Club and get a junior eco-Nazi ribbon to pin on your life vest.



yeah what this guy said


----------



## brendodendo

This forum is pretty funny. As an avid snowmobiler, I have read many posts on the buzz that BASH snomo's just for being out there. A few threads come to mind: Snowmobiles on Aspen Mountain and Snowmobiles on Bethod Pass. In these threads, snowmobilers (for the most part) get blasted by the buzz community for being back country (or near country) users. 

I find it really funny that people would bash a snomobiler, and yet think that use of a jet ski on the river is OK. I am all for mechanized transport in any area that it is deemed appropriate. Be this the Colorado River or the White River national Forest. I do not know the regulations on the Glenwood section of the CO.

When in doubt, call the NFS or BLM and ask hypothtically if this use is allowed. If it is, then maybe a friendly chat with said owner of vessel is in order to make sure they are following safe protocol. If it is not, the you have to make up your own mind on what to do.


----------



## Theophilus

For many years I owned a powerful aluminum inboard jet boat in Alaska and I'm confident at high water I could launch at Parkdale and run all the way to Salida on the Ark. 

I'd hate to see it happen, but I'm not sure it's illegal


----------



## GPP33

Theophilus said:


> For many years I owned a powerful aluminum inboard jet boat in Alaska and I'm confident at high water I could launch at Parkdale and run all the way to Salida on the Ark.
> 
> I'd hate to see it happen, but I'm not sure it's illegal


 
AHRA does not premit motorized travel on the river between Leadville and the end of the Royal Gorge (at least, may be further).


----------



## dallaskayaker

On a serious note though. I'm not sure if that section is legal or not. If it is, cut the guys some slack. Saying they don't belong is going against the same issues we bring up as kayakers/rafters to gain access to rivers.

I will say that I come from a background of freeriding/freestyle standup jetski's. I have run rapids on my ski but its not common and would only ride where they allow motorized traffic. Give these guys some time and let them sink a ski and loose it. Then they will see why its not commonly done. I have seen it happen at niagra. $20,000 dollar custom ski swamped and washed down river never to be seen again.

As far as a good rider being able to run the colorado. Check out this vid and you tell me. YouTube - Niagra Falls Jetski Ride


----------



## Theophilus

GPP33 said:


> AHRA does not premit motorized travel on the river between Leadville and the end of the Royal Gorge (at least, may be further).


I'm not meaning to appear confrontational but have you got a link for that? I say that because I've never been able to find one and my googlefu is pretty strong. I'm not sure they have ever addressed it perhaps because they don't think it could be done.


----------



## ZGjethro

dallaskayaker said:


> On a serious note though. I'm not sure if that section is legal or not. If it is, cut the guys some slack. Saying they don't belong is going against the same issues we bring up as kayakers/rafters to gain access to rivers.
> 
> I will say that I come from a background of freeriding/freestyle standup jetski's. I have run rapids on my ski but its not common and would only ride where they allow motorized traffic. Give these guys some time and let them sink a ski and loose it. Then they will see why its not commonly done. I have seen it happen at niagra. $20,000 dollar custom ski swamped and washed down river never to be seen again.
> 
> As far as a good rider being able to run the colorado. Check out this vid and you tell me. YouTube - Niagra Falls Jetski Ride


Most impressive. I would not mind seeing that on non-wilderness rivers.


----------



## ZGjethro

Is this what you guys saw?YouTube - Upper Colorado River Jet skiing or thishttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sURShoYeQjQ&NR=1


----------



## kree

they've buzzed by me a time or two. don't think its legal. looks like they're havin fun though.


----------



## ZGjethro

I'm pretty sure it is not legal or you'd see more of them. I can't cite any laws though. As long as the poaches are not rampant it doesn't bother me


----------



## Theophilus

I'm not crazy about pukers because they are irritatingly noisy but this does look like fun. 

YouTube - Jet Skiing Rapids, Payette River, Idaho


----------



## dallaskayaker

See we can all get along  
YouTube - Lachine Rapids


----------



## Riparian

*Catch and Release?*

Jet ski riders are a tough-to-catch species. But when you hook one, hang on! 8)


----------



## tellutwurp

@tynewt, I think you are off base and an asshole for calling the cops. Good solution douche.


----------



## bill

calling the cops was the answer, if you took them out then you would be in trouble. most motor heads need a bullet to the head


----------



## dallaskayaker

bill said:


> calling the cops was the answer, if you took them out then you would be in trouble. most motor heads need a bullet to the head


While I will agree that if they were breaking the law to call the police, Making a broad statement like that is uncalled for. Truth be known I have been to tons of Jetski rides all over the country and havn't met a bad person yet. I can't say the same for kayakers/rafters. While I don't know who is running that part of the colorado I do know most the people in the vids posted and consider them friends. I can also tell you they dont have an elitest attitude. Give them a break and you might find you have something in common. Plus we have alot to learn from these guys about keeping a dying sport alive.


----------



## Theophilus

dallaskayaker said:


> Plus we have alot to learn from these guys about keeping a dying sport alive.


Hurry someone please sign the "do not resuscitate" order. I guess I don't get it. What do we have to learn since we are not participating in a dying sport?


----------



## dallaskayaker

Theophilus said:


> Hurry someone please sign the "do not resuscitate" order. I guess I don't get it. What do we have to learn since we are not participating in a dying sport?


LOL as you paddle a playboat in your avatar. Just do some in depth research on jetski industry history in the early nineties. Look especially at freestyle jetski competition and the sanctioning bodies. Notice the industry trends then come back and tell me the same thing.


----------



## donkeyflip

Tyler-

You were definitely justified in calling the cops. Any motorized watercraft on any river in Colorado is completely illegal. The cops should have given those guys a fat ticket but hey they don't say anything to surfers/boogie boarders without life jackets despite the fact that they are required by Colorado law. 

Matt Farrar


----------



## Canada

*cool vids*

If they were my friends, I'd probably mention to them that a helmet might be a good idea in the river. The guys in the videos that seem llike they know what they are doing all seem to wear them, so maybe it isn't like the terain park where helmets aren't cool?


----------



## dograft83

Donkeyflip were did you find that info out. I have been calling all around and so far everyone thinks it is ok but know one seems to have any answer? Seems to me like game on for those guys as long as we all share the river and are not bitches and calling the cops for bui!


----------



## dograft83

Ok the final word from the forest service is..........Yes they can share the river with us paddle power boats! So maybe thats what people should do to find out things I took me 2 hours to find out. Calling the cops and trying to get some one in trouble makes you look bad. Dont be a dick and call the cops unless you are 100% sure of what they are doing is wrong or harmfull.
Dont believe me then call the eagle forest service and they will fill you in.


----------



## donkeyflip

I might have jumped the gun saying that motorized watercraft was illegal on all Colorado rivers. It looks like that according to the BLM motorized watercraft is ok within Colorado, but I think that is on waterways controlled by the BLM. This is a shock to me as I have always been under the impression that motorized watercraft were illegal on rivers. So I stand corrected and apologize for my false statements.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

In general the state of colorado would have the first tier of authority for regulating motorized water craft on rivers. According to the colorado state parks folks, the arkansas river from the headwaters to pueblo reservoir is the only section of river in colorado that the state specifically bans motorized water craft on. Don't have a link, but got this from the state parks boating coordinator.

Aside from state regs, other agencies that regulate the land rivers flow through can have their own regulations (blm, municipalities, forest service etc), although its seems that most don't. The BLM noted that there were no BLM regulations prohibiting motorized water craft in colorado that they were aware of.

It seems that the city of glenwood springs does have an municipal ordinance banning the use of motorized water craft on the colorado and roaring fork rivers within city limits, so jet skis at the playwave in town are illegal, not sure if south canyon wave is outside of city limits or not. See link below.

TITLE 100

As for motorized craft on rivers, rafts freqently use motors on flatwater, jet boats have been around for many years on rivers, and jet skis have been used as well. Jet boats are commonly used in idaho for shuttles and river trips. Motorized water craft are used up and down the colorado river, even through the grand canyon.

As for the negativity towards motorized users... I personally have no ill feelings, although I primarily kayak. I know where to go if I want a pristine wilderness trip, and most of the time, my group is the only group within eyesight on the water. I also know to expect lots of other river users in popular locations, and realize that I'm not the only one entitled to use the river. In the spring and summer, most folks love the water, and its there for all of us to use as we see fit. I do think it makes sense to have some common sense and keep fast moving motorized traffic like jet skis a safe distance from other boats, but thats another story.


----------



## Colorado Ice

*Jet Skis on the Colorado at Glenwood wave and South Canyon*

I did some checking with government agencies.
The manager at the Div of Wildlife indicated that as far as he knew there are not motorized restrictions on the river except in the Shoshone area(this is unofficial).
A BLM contact indicated that only electric trolling motors are allowed on the Upper Colorado in the vicinity of State Bridge.

Colorado State Parks issues boating permits and referred me to this publication. Follow the link. I have not looked at it throughly yet.
http://parks.state.co.us/NR/rdonlyres/2AA461D8-97D6-491E-9FF3-0A548F6E1FE9/0/09_BoatRegs_Online.pdf

Bob


----------



## Theophilus

dallaskayaker said:


> LOL as you paddle a playboat in your avatar. Just do some in depth research on jetski industry history in the early nineties. Look especially at freestyle jetski competition and the sanctioning bodies. Notice the industry trends then come back and tell me the same thing.


Dude what's your point? Badminton is a dying sport too. I'm still trying to understand why I should care.


----------



## GPP33

Theophilus said:


> I'm not meaning to appear confrontational but have you got a link for that? I say that because I've never been able to find one and my googlefu is pretty strong. I'm not sure they have ever addressed it perhaps because they don't think it could be done.


 
I have read it a couple of times on AHRA publications, don't have a link on hand though.


----------



## dallaskayaker

Theophilus said:


> Dude what's your point? Badminton is a dying sport too. I'm still trying to understand why I should care.


Nevermind, If I have to explain you wouldn't understand. Wise men say you can learn something from anyone. Yes its great to be in a sport that not alot of people are involved in. You get the surf waves all to your self, less people on the river and so on but with that comes a flip side of the coin. Without people involved the manufacturers go away, their is no innovation and you get stuck paddling ten year old boats with old technology. These guys have taken a sport that was dead for ten years and revived it. It has made the manufactures stand up and take notice. Yamaha and Kawasaki have even released new standups in the last few years. I just see alot of similar stuff. The huge waterfall huckers and people pushing the sport in any sport are what keep it going. Like it or not, people seeing Tyler Bradt drop a huge fall sells rec boats.



> Ok the final word from the forest service is..........Yes they can share the river with us paddle power boats! So maybe thats what people should do to find out things I took me 2 hours to find out. Calling the cops and trying to get some one in trouble makes you look bad. Dont be a dick and call the cops unless you are 100% sure of what they are doing is wrong or harmfull.
> Dont believe me then call the eagle forest service and they will fill you in.


 I had a feeling they were allowed. We have fought the same type of access issues as paddlers. These guys are riding standups. They are not your average Joe that went out and bought a couch (sitdown) and don't know the laws. Fact of the matter is if your allowed to have an outboard on your raft there then they are allowed to be there. We have fought for legislation to make it that way. For many years we were singled out because we were different and didn't fall under typical boat classing. We have organizations just like AW,we also have the manufactures that have a pretty powerfull voice (remember snowmobiles in yellowstone).


> If they were my friends, I'd probably mention to them that a helmet might be a good idea in the river. The guys in the videos that seem llike they know what they are doing all seem to wear them, so maybe it isn't like the terain park where helmets aren't cool?


 I agree completely, For the most part we all wear helmets but there are a few jackasses that don't. Kinda like how people still paddle without PFD's. You would be surprised how many people sport helmets from kayak companies.

Calling the police on the guys without knowing the law is the same as landowners claiming they own the river and calling the cops when you have the right to be there. If you know for a fact they are breaking the law then call the police. We dont like lawless PWC riders either, they give the community a bad name as a whole. We need to give these guys the same understanding we expect a paddlers otherwise we are going against the same principals we use to gain access.

On another note I don't even really ride anymore. My knees can't take the hard landings as I'm getting older. I have found a new love in kayaking. I just have a really good perspective from the other side.


----------



## Theophilus

Just to be clear it seems that according to THIS POST it is NOT legal in the specific location they were riding.

_100.050.010 Motorized watercraft prohibited__._
_Except as specifically provided herein, it shall be unlawful for any person to operate any motorized watercraft in or upon the Colorado River or the Roaring Fork River within the City. For purposes of this prohibition, motorized watercraft includes any self-propelled conveyance which is designed primarily for travel in or upon water and which is generally and commonly used to transport persons or property in or upon water. The term shall include, by way of example, any form of motor boat, *jet skis* or similar devices. Authorized emergency watercraft and other vessels operated by any governmental agency shall be exempt from this Section. (Ad 10-90 §1)_


----------



## blurredelevens

Calling the cops on them? Live and let live, douchebag.


----------



## bmml112

Why the hell would you call the cops. They're just having fun like the rest of us


----------



## yourrealdad

Glenwood wave would be illegal, pretty sure that south canyon is not G-wood, so it is outside city limits.

THeo, you should care about other sports because if we did we could all rollerblade our boats to the G-wood wave. Now I have to use rollerskates


----------



## ZGjethro

yourrealdad said:


> Glenwood wave would be illegal, pretty sure that south canyon is not G-wood, so it is outside city limits.
> 
> THeo, you should care about other sports because if we did we could all rollerblade our boats to the G-wood wave. Now I have to use rollerskates


Are roller blades not allowed on the path, or is it the "fruit boot" factor. Roller skates don't have a better image.


----------

